# Snapper in the Bay



## HeloGuy (Feb 24, 2008)

I know its not Snapper season yet. I hooked into a 21in Red Snapper in the Bay


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Watch your hand!!! they aren't called snapper for no reason oke


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Not bad:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

HMMM, since snapper are extinct and aren't even on the wrecks, I'm calling BS...oke


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a new train of thought on these "snapper" as they are being called. If they are in fact extinct could it be assumed that an introduction of them into these waters could be viewed as an introduction of an invasive species? If this could be assumed, it is my understanding that invasive species have no season or daily bag limit, ultimately making them fair game. Just a mindless thought I suppose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

that was my hand on that snapper, no worries i have lots of pain meds in me.:letsdrink i think they should do there snapper study in the bay.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the forum and congratulations on the ever endangered Red Snapper


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Charles. Awesome snapper for the bay


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I think these rare Red Snapper have evolved into a whole new species which is highly populas in these here waters...it must be the Orangeish Snapper. Guess that means they fall under the regs for snapper-other: 12" and 10 a day!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice snapper !!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome aboard :letsdrink

:letsdrinkScott


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

not a bad way to go for a first post.....great job!!!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HeloGuy (2/26/2008)*I know its not Snapper season yet. I hooked into a 21in Red Snapper in the Bay


Is there anyway I can use the picture and get a detailed statement about,where, when,depth etc. etc.

Also if any of you have rare Red Snapper encounters in unuasual places and can take a picture with something in the background to verify your approximate location we could really use them, not that catching snapper in the bay is unusual but there is not alot of physical evidence other than hear say.I think it will really help.

Thanks


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

nice fish...

i like the orange snapper approach!



as far as experimentation goes...i think it would be productive to experiment with various reactions between the specimen and say...butter! add heat, a little salt, pepper and lemon juice to this experiment...mmmm mm. the quest for knowledge rarely tastes this good!

you'll have to get past your conscience though....those ARE endangered you know! lol.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Did someone say "RARE" red snapper? Little 'uns are all over 3 mile bridge...


----------

